# Luz led moto se apaga sola



## Jgarcialo (Dic 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes, el caso es que a mí moto le he puesto un faro de led y enciende, pero al rato, digamos 5 segundos, se apaga la luz principal y se queda la luz de día. El caso es que cuando se apaga piso el freno y vuelve a encender y no se apaga mientras tengo el freno pisado. Soluciones al problema? La moto es una KTM de enduro de 2007, lleva batería pero la luz solo funciona con la moto arrancada. Gracias, espero a ver si alguien me da una solución para no ir a vela cuando se me hace tarde.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2021)

Huele a mala malísima instalación. Si cuando pisas el freno va bien huele a retorno por la masa haciendo serie.


Y si no es eso será otra cosa. A pregunta de 0 datos respuesta imaginada.


Publica un esquema de lo que has montado, el modelo de faro etc y seguimos viendo.


----------



## Jgarcialo (Dic 20, 2021)

La instalación es la de fábrica, las luces solo funciona con la moto arrancada. No se pero los leds no se apagan por exceso también?? Porque na relenti funciona y cuando lleva un rato a altas vueltas es cuando se apaga?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2021)

Si la instalación es correcta y el faro también seguro que es porque te tiene manía el faro o la moto...

Puede que el faro sea del todo a 100
Puede que tengas una avería
Puede que lo hayas instalado mal.
Puede
Puede
Puede
Puede






Scooter dijo:


> Publica un esquema de lo que has montado, el modelo de faro etc y seguimos viendo.


Dinos que has medido y en qué condiciones. Mide cuando se apaga, cuando no se apaga etc.
Mide tensiones, mide corrientes...


----------



## Jgarcialo (Dic 20, 2021)

Es complicado medir con la moto andando porque solo me lo hace en marcha, en parado la revoluciono y no lo hace. El faro es un faro de 5 led 10w por led de consumo. Donde 3 leds son para cortas,   medi con la moto parada y al acelerar me dio algún pico de 15v. Lo apago unos 20 segundos lo enciendo y se vuelve apagar. Y si llevo la luz de freno encendida la luz va sin problema. La instalación es sólo una clema.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 20, 2021)

Jgarcialo dijo:


> Buenas tardes el caso es que a mí moto le e puesto un faro de led y enciende pero al rato digamos 5 segundos se apaga la luz principal y se queda la luz de día. El caso es que cuando se apaga piso el freno y vuelve a encender y no se apaga mientras tengo el freno pisado. Soluciones al problema?? La moto es una KTM de enduro de 2007 lleva batería pero la luz solo funciona con la moto arrancada. Gracias espero aver si alguien me da una solución pa no ir a vela cuando se me hace tarde.


Es comun que en algunas motos la lámpara delantera solo encienda con el motor, porque se alimenta directamente del alternador. (no regulado que tiene unos picos de tensión mortales )
Tienes que decirnos lo siguiente :

1- La lámpara led que le ha puesto usted  ¿Es para motos o es un invento suyo o adaptación ?
2- Foto de la lámpara
3- Si tiene MARCA, de que fabricante es la lámpara
Sin eso , podemos hablar dias sin llegar a nada
Para mi se pasa de tensión  o disipación de calor y  "cuelga la galleta" renuncia antes de morir. ( se puede terminar quemando)


----------



## Jgarcialo (Dic 20, 2021)

Intensidad de la luz 1500 lúmenes 35wts

Estos son los.datos que tengo del faro. Y este es el faro en cuestión. Nones encontrado más. Disculpadme


----------



## unmonje (Dic 20, 2021)

Jgarcialo dijo:


> Intensidad de la luz 1500 lúmenes 35wts
> 
> Estos son los.datos que tengo del faro. Y este es el faro en cuestión. Nones encontrado más. Disculpadme


Esto es una unidad integral, en mi pais se venden sueltas para colocar donde ya habia una lámpara colocada.
Me temo que va a tener que quitarla y probarla afuera, con una fuente externa hasta ver porque se apaga. Tal vez tenga dentro, un limitador de tensión, cuando se pasa de tensión para que no se queme. Magia no hay, hay que echarle mano al asunto hasta ver que hace el corte..Todas andan por los 35 watts, pero debe ser que necesita estar puesta a una bateria que la proteja de la sobretensión.
Aqui se venden como las publicadas en AMAZONE


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2021)

Cómo te han comentado, si no sabes cómo va el faro quizás deberías de probarlo con una fuente a ver qué hace según lo alimentes.

Si con la luz de freno va bien, mantenla encendida* 
Es decir, coloca una resistencia en paralelo o conectada a donde va el faro que consuma algo parecido a la luz de freno.
Si, es una ñapa pero a veces el consumo de los leds descontrolan al circuito de control porque está pensado para lámparas de.incandescencia.
Yo probaría poniendo una resistencia de 12Ω 1W en paralelo con cada circuito de las luces, la larga y la corta.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2021)

Otra opción que he pensado después es colocar una lamparita de 4W o así, la de la luz de posición  enparalelo conlos leds, de paso algo mas de luz tienes.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 20, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo probaría poniendo una resistencia de 12Ω 1W en paralelo con cada circuito de las luces, la larga y la corta.



12 Ohms en 12v (ya se que la tensión sube mas) son 12W. Con 1W la resistencia se va a poner al rojo vivo antes de morir.
Para 1W debería ser de 150 Ohms aproximadamente.

Habría que ver el diagrama eléctrico para tener una idea mas clara de donde puede venir el problema, pero sin saber el modelo es difícil.
Si tiene regulador integrado y no una simple resistencia limitadora puede que se apague por el pico de tensión y al presionar el freno baje un poco la tensión.

Puede que tenga un relé "inteligente" que controle las luces y corte al detectar bajo consumo pero me suena muy raro, mas que funcione presionando el freno.

También me sumo más a la primera opción. Si no se posee una fuente de alimentación variable, prueba medir la tensión que aparece al tener la moto acelerada con y sin el freno activo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> 12 Ohms en 12v (ya se que la tensión sube mas) son 12W. Con 1W la resistencia se va a poner al rojo vivo antes de morir.
> Para 1W debería ser de 150 Ohms aproximadamente.


Toda la razón del mundo tienes. Me equivoqué.

En el resto también de acuerdo.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> 12 Ohms en 12v (ya se que la tensión sube mas) son 12W. Con 1W la resistencia se va a poner al rojo vivo antes de morir.
> Para 1W debería ser de 150 Ohms aproximadamente.
> 
> Habría que ver el diagrama eléctrico para tener una idea mas clara de donde puede venir el problema, pero sin saber el modelo es difícil.
> ...


Cuando pisa el freno la tensión baja, porque aumenta el consumo y a los LEDS le gusta, entonces encienden porque entienden que, NO se van a quemar.


----------

